# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hey!

## RadioMech

Hi everyone.
I've looked at this forum for a while now and thought i'd become a member as i've just bought my first house.
I'm a qualified Radio Mechanic (whatever that means these days) and have been in the Telecommunications industry for 22 years.
I started as an apprentice with the Electricity Commission of NSW back in 1991, straight out of High School.
Finished my trade and spent a year as a Tech before quitting to install Pay TV for OptusVision (remember them) during that mad race with Foxtel to wire up homes.
Was made redundant a year later when the company i was working for went belly up so i worked in pubs for a couple of years whilst doing Telco work on the side.
Started with Telstra in 1999 and left in 2010. That's the best i can say about Telstra.
I now work for the NSW Government. Still as a Tech.
Whew.
I'm pretty handy so i'm doing most things on the house myself.
I really like old things, which is lucky as the house was built around 1930. 
Cheers,

----------

